# Promontory



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there any public land out toward promontory that I could try my hand at shooting some rabbits thanks


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

nope ita all pheasant farms and ATK. stay away.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

there are a couple of walk ins out there, check the page. that said, there aint many rabbits.


----------

